# What is this ??



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

redwood is my guess any other ideas

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Dec 10, 2018)

My goodness!!!!

Color two tone reminds me of ambonya. But figure sure looks like redwood. But the redwood burl Figure I’ve had didn’t carry into the sapwood like that. 

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

The100road said:


> My goodness!!!!
> 
> Color two tone reminds me of ambonya. But figure sure looks like redwood. But the redwood burl Figure I’ve had didn’t carry into the sapwood like that.
> 
> Very nice!


I have seen it both ways. bought this-pick up tomorrow- I will know then


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 10, 2018)

Man that's nice!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I have seen it both ways. bought this-pick up tomorrow- I will know then



Bought without knowing what it is. Must have been a good deal. That I’m sure you’ll pass onto us. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

The100road said:


> Bought without knowing what it is. Must have been a good deal. That I’m sure you’ll pass onto us. :)


It was cheap. Sometimes you have go with what you think. Advertised as maple.. i am betting it is not

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Dec 10, 2018)

Score!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2018)

Whatever it is, I'll take it when you are ready....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 10, 2018)

It definitely apppears to be redwood burl lace. I have guitar sets that looks like that. Question is, is it dense (3 pounds per board foot) or in the softer end (under 2 pounds per board foot) for redwood?
My experience is that the lighter orange it is the lighter in weight, the darker orange redwood into the orange-red spectrum the harder/heavier and denser it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 10, 2018)

definitely looks like vavona (redwood burl)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2018)

How big is that, Mike? Sure doesn't look like any maple I’ve seen. I’d say your redwood burl guess right on. Looks like maybe it has seen a fire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> How big is that, Mike? Sure doesn't look like any maple I’ve seen. I’d say your redwood burl guess right on. Looks like maybe it has seen a fire?


Most all those giant trees have seen fire- In the natural forest it just singed them- forests we have now- overgrown and unmanaged- it frys them. When I was 12 Gramps and I cut down a 3' cedar on his place- He showed me where it had been through 2 fires. still alive and growing.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 14, 2018)

Mike, what was the Burl? Are you ready to sell it?

Rich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> Mike, what was the Burl? Are you ready to sell it?
> 
> Rich



Redwood a very old piece. It is for sale or I am going to cut it up and sell pieces


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 14, 2018)

I would be interested. What size is it? I would be cutting up for scales and pen blanks

RichP


----------



## The100road (Dec 14, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> I would be interested. What size is it? I would be cutting up for scales and pen blanks
> 
> RichP



Don’t forget about the couple gamecall blanks for me Rich. :)


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 14, 2018)

If the price is right I will share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 14, 2018)

Hoping Mike is in good spirits for the holidays and there will be redwood Burl for a lot of us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2018)

sorry- someone offered me enough whole that it sold- elsewhere.


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 14, 2018)

That was quick. It was a very nice piece it does not surprise me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> That was quick. It was a very nice piece it does not surprise me.


It was quick- especially since I did not even try to sell it.


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 14, 2018)

From what I have seen the last couple years you have never had to really try to sell wood. You have had to keep up with the demand your wood causes
Rich

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------

